
UK Labour Income Tax Calculator - hallihax
https://calculate.forlabour.com/
======
hallihax
A little tool to illustrate changes to income tax under a Labour government in
the UK.

Obviously income tax isn't the full picture for a party's taxation plans, but
as one of the 'big factors' for individuals, I think it's important that
people have a decent idea of how they will be affected.

Clicking the menu in the top right and then 'Advanced' will show a breakdown
of the taxation under each marginal rate.

I'm not aware of anything similar based on the tax plans of any of the other
parties,

Disclaimer: I am involved with the group who built this, although my
involvement on this tool itself was minimal.

------
vixen99
Wading into political matters! Perhaps this should be flagged!

However - this is the independent Institute for Fiscal Studies initial
response to the Labour plans.
[https://www.ifs.org.uk/election/2019/article/labour-
manifest...](https://www.ifs.org.uk/election/2019/article/labour-manifesto-an-
initial-reaction-from-ifs-researchers)

~~~
hallihax
Is it really 'political' if it's based on published figures? It's an
informational tool, not a political view.

